# Taifun Gt Dual Coil



## StangV2_0

Is dam hard to make. I had a quiet day at work yesterday and fiddled around a bit. 

First attempt. 







It worked. For about 500 milliseconds. Back to drawing board I went. 

Second attempt. Actually got this one to fire. 
I put some 30g wire on a screw in the vice and the other end in a drill. Gave it a few turn. Then used that to make the coil. 

















Resistance was about 0.9-1.0ohms. Didnt want to go to low on first attempt. After filling it up and trying it I wasn't too impressed. 

I will be trying again this weekend but I think I am coming to the conclusion that a Taifun Gt works best with a single coil.

Anyone else tried this and how did it work out for you?

Update. Another attempt actually turned out really well. But then I got told something.. 

Serious vaping buddy of mine told me to try a vertical coil. 






So far so good. Not as much vape but the flavour is awesome! No dry hits so far and no gurgling. I also added a piece of cotton under the wicks before they exit the chamber. The idea was it would keep it more damp. Coil is 1ohm. Will go lower once im satisfied its grafting nice.


----------



## Riaz

pics not showing


----------



## Rowan Francis

single coil , over well carbon'd mesh , 1.0 ohms .

then i pushed a needle through the mesh and created a hole in the middle of the mesh ... wow best build todate .. since yesturday !!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StangV2_0

Riaz said:


> pics not showing


Fixed.


----------



## StangV2_0

Rowan Francis said:


> single coil , over well carbon'd mesh , 1.0 ohms .
> 
> then i pushed a needle through the mesh and created a hole in the middle of the mesh ... wow best build todate .. since yesturday !!


Shot will try that needle trick. But yeah it looks like single coil is the way to go with a Taifun.


----------



## johan

Rowan Francis said:


> single coil , over well carbon'd mesh , 1.0 ohms .
> 
> then i pushed a needle through the mesh and created a hole in the middle of the mesh ... wow best build todate .. since yesturday !!


 
Photos please - when you have time


----------



## Nightfearz

Looks very neat though!


----------



## StangV2_0

Nightfearz said:


> Looks very neat though!


Thanks. Making coils aint my strong point but im getting there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0

Tried vertical coil.. so far so good..


----------



## SirSasha

Hi, just wondering on Google to find a dual coil set for my taifun gt2... Here is the one I usually use, is a dual cross layout that I found on the web. It works really well, a lot of smoke and flavour! 








Hope this will help! 
Greetings from Florence, Italy, you guys leave in a great country!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

SirSasha said:


> Hi, just wondering on Google to find a dual coil set for my taifun gt2... Here is the one I usually use, is a dual cross layout that I found on the web. It works really well, a lot of smoke and flavour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will help!
> Greetings from Florence, Italy, you guys leave in a great country!



Welcome to the forum

That is some very clever coiling 

But personally I find dual coils in small spaces quite a pain. I prefer to rather build para coils in these instances


----------



## zadiac

SirSasha said:


> Hi, just wondering on Google to find a dual coil set for my taifun gt2... Here is the one I usually use, is a dual cross layout that I found on the web. It works really well,* a lot of smoke* and flavour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will help!
> Greetings from Florence, Italy, you guys leave in a great country!



Hey bud. If it produces smoke, don't use it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SirSasha

free3dom said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> That is some very clever coiling
> 
> But personally I find dual coils in small spaces quite a pain. I prefer to rather build para coils in these instances



Thanks for your welcome! I have to try para coil! I've been using the configuration I post for a while now but I got tired of it that's why I was wondering around the web. Thanks for your suggestion, just one question... Para coil? Don't have a clue of what could it be. 



zadiac said:


> Hey bud. If it produces smoke, don't use it.



ops  you are right a lot of vapor!


----------



## free3dom

SirSasha said:


> Thanks for your welcome! I have to try para coil! I've been using the configuration I post for a while now but I got tired of it that's why I was wondering around the web. Thanks for your suggestion, just one question... Para coil? Don't have a clue of what could it be.



A para coil is basically a dual coil but, instead of wrapping the two coils separately, you wrap the two wires together into one coil 

I don't have pictures of a para coil build on the Taifun GT, but here is a para coil I did on the Lemo - there's also a video at the bottom of that post that shows how to make a para coil


----------



## SirSasha

free3dom said:


> A para coil is basically a dual coil but, instead of wrapping the two coils separately, you wrap the two wires together into one coil
> 
> I don't have pictures of a para coil build on the Taifun GT, but here is a para coil I did on the Lemo - there's also a video at the bottom of that post that shows how to make a para coil



Oh thank you very much, I'll try it soon! I have the kuro concept 




is a little hardware to make coils, the tutorial video was showing something like that, now I also know the purpose. 
Thanks free3dom, I'd love to come soon to S.A., some friends of mine recently moved there, I'll check here for some suggestions to vape in Cape Town.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

SirSasha said:


> Hi, just wondering on Google to find a dual coil set for my taifun gt2... Here is the one I usually use, is a dual cross layout that I found on the web. It works really well, a lot of smoke and flavour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will help!
> Greetings from Florence, Italy, you guys leave in a great country!



Wecome to the forum @SirSasha - all the way from Florence!
Wow, you live in a beautiful city
One of the most beautiful in your country in my opinion
I sat for hours up on that hill just admiring the beauty and the view. Was there in 2013. Special place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

SirSasha said:


> Oh thank you very much, I'll try it soon! I have the kuro concept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a little hardware to make coils, the tutorial video was showing something like that, now I also know the purpose.
> Thanks free3dom, I'd love to come soon to S.A., some friends of mine recently moved there, I'll check here for some suggestions to vape in Cape Town.



The Kuro coiler works really well for creating para coils...I use a similar one (Coil Master) to make mine 

If you do come to SA, Cape Town has a very active vaping community and I'm sure you will be very welcome there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee

para coil = Parallel Coil


----------

